# Easy life ALGEXIT



## mdhardy01 (24 Mar 2011)

just flicking around tgm website and came across this
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... exit-250ml
any one tried it?
anyone know whats in it?
says fine with fish and shrimp and plants, but what will it do to plants?
matt


----------



## Garuf (24 Mar 2011)

It was in their news letter and my initial thoughts were "if you're such planted tank experts why do you have algae?". 
It's most likely toxic to plants, most of these sorts of treatments are, 1 ounce of prevention, 10 ounces of cure and all that.


----------

